# Pretty Cool Vid of S.S. Badger Docking



## rrdude (Aug 26, 2012)

Not super exciting, but very interesting to say the least.

Ride it while you can, X Lake Michigan and back, an over 50 year old STEAM ship, former Lake Michigan RR Car Ferry.

 repeated dozens of times daily, at ports all over the Great Lakes. Today, only two, Ludington, MI and Kewaunee, WI.
Truly a step back in time, and today, a GREAT WAY to short-cut the Chicago / Southern Lake Michigan highway congestion.


----------



## NW cannonball (Aug 26, 2012)

rrdude said:


> Not super exciting, but very interesting to say the least.
> 
> Ride it while you can, X Lake Michigan and back, an over 50 year old STEAM ship, former Lake Michigan RR Car Ferry.



Remember riding the Ludington ferry in about 1968. I was a lot younger then


----------

